
Germany to build the Internet Berlin Wall - noodle
http://www.boingboing.net/2009/06/16/germany-to-build-the.html
======
philwelch
Given Germany's prohibition on Nazi expression, it seems likely this will also
be used, in the near future, to block white supremacists.

------
TrevorJ
The issue here isn't that this law is bad in and of itself. There's no
legitimate reason why child porn should be accessible. It's a crime and there
is a definite victim so censorship of it is something that should happen. The
trouble is, what ELSE gets censored in the future?

~~~
alan-crowe
That is muddle headed. The crime is the sexual abuse. It is being
photographed. Discovering the photographer and rescuing the children is a good
deed. Hushing it up? Not so good.

~~~
TrevorJ
I really doubt that keeping pedophiles from accessing said pictures will stop
the police from prosecuting those who posted them in the first place. Your
logic makes no sense. Just because you make it harder for criminals to access
illegal material doesn't mean you can't go after the providers too.

